
Ancient Greek ships in the Black Sea off the coast of Bulgaria - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20191021-the-sea-of-60-ghostly-wrecked-ships
======
raducu
Are you guys not into reading the actual article?

"The Noah’s Flood theory claimed that as Earth’s last ice age ended, melting
polar ice caps caused the Mediterranean waters to rise, which pushed a channel
through the mountains to form what is now the Bosporus, resulting in a
catastrophic seawater deluge 200 times stronger than Niagara Falls. In months,
it estimated, the Black Sea inundated a land mass the size of Ireland,
flooding a mile a day."

"With more data to be analysed, it supports the idea that the waters rose
unnoticeably, by metres over centuries, even millennia."

This is not about disproving the Bible story, but the theory that the Bible
story is based on an actual catastrophic event that inspired the Bible story.

It seems there was no such catastrophic event.

------
mjlee
I'm not sure I understand how you came to this title (currently "A discovery
disproving Noah’s flood?") for this submission.

The subtitle is "Deep beneath the Black Sea, off the coast of Bulgaria,
ancient Greek ships are revealing answers to the mystery of the Noah’s Ark
flood."

------
chewyland
I live 20 minutes from Nesebar. Looking forward into researching this a little
more. Thank you for sharing this.

------
sizzzzlerz
Fictional events do not require disproving. Fictional events being portrayed
as real events require proof and the flood has none.

